# Vegas shoot



## Redheadexpress (Apr 4, 2021)

Whats the distance


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Redheadexpress said:


> Whats the distance


18m


----------



## Redheadexpress (Apr 4, 2021)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> 18m


Thanks


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

No Vegas is 20yds .


----------



## marklight (Oct 19, 2021)

We had several shooters from our club there.


----------

